# Elecsol batteries - again!



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have 2 x 110AH Elecsol batteries fitted.

About a year ago the original ones, 4 years old, started to play silly beggars, would hold a. Barge for ages and then suddenly go down to nothing for no apparent reason.

Took them back to Brownhills and, much to my surprise, they were exchanged for new ones without a quibble.

The motorhome is stored in a secure building a couple of miles from my house, last visited about 3 weeks ago, Victron showing full charge with discharge rate of about 0.2 amps which I presumed was powering the Schaudt panel. Popped in today and the batteries were flat, not even enough power to switch on the Schaudt panel. There was nothing turned on in the motorhome. Vehicle battery was fine.

Like the originals, they will go for months without a problem, go flat and then carry on again.

Is this a common feature of Elecsols or have I just had 2 lots which are questionable?


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Roughly speaking; 

2 x 100 Ah batteries = 200 Ah gives you about 100 Ah of usable electricity.

A discharge of 0.2 A x 24 hours x 21 days = 100.8 Ah. 

Some 3-way refrigerators also use a trickle of current when switched off.

So there is probably nothing wrong with the batteries, you need to pull out the main fuse for the batteries to ensure that they are totally disconnected. Or use a solar panel/trickle charger.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you have an alarm fitted this will also cause a drain on the battery if armed.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

gerardjanice said:


> Roughly speaking;
> 
> 2 x 100 Ah batteries = 200 Ah gives you about 100 Ah of usable electricity.
> 
> ...


Thanks gerardjanice, that explains it very well for a layman.

Mike


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Baron1 said:


> If you have an alarm fitted this will also cause a drain on the battery if armed.


Just curious about this, wouldn't the alarm be wired into the starter battery?


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends whether it's a factory fit alarm, ie standard with base vehicle as it left the factory, which would of course be connected to the vehicles starter battery.
If it's an after-market specific m/home alarm such as Van Bitz for example I believe it is fitted to the leisure battery.
Of course I could be wrong, Eddie (Van Bitz) are you there?
Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a quick question Javea,
I am thinking of fitting a second leisure battery to my B584 but there isn't much room in the underfloor locker next to the existing one.
Where are your two fitted?
Mel.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Baron1 said:


> Just a quick question Javea,
> I am thinking of fitting a second leisure battery to my B584 but there isn't much room in the underfloor locker next to the existing one.
> Where are your two fitted?
> Mel.


Hi Mel,

The original leisure battery was fitted at the front of the underfloor locker next to the driver's door (LHD), north to south in front of the Electroblok. There is a petition between that part of the locker and the second battery is mounted against this petition east to west. Takes up some room in the locker but not really a problem. Let me know if a photo would help and I will go to the storage building and let you have sight of it.

Mike


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's the same layout that I have....apart from the fact that my Elektroblock is next to my RHD drivers seat under the cupboard by the window!
I reckon that this might even give me more room in the underfloor locker for the second battery mounted the way you've described.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> 200 Ah gives you about 100 Ah of usable electricity.


If 100 Ah can't be used, what's it there for then? :? :?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi it is normal for any decent alarm to be wired to the starter battery circuit

As stated good practice is to aim to use 50% of the batteries capacity and recharge.

Don't get all worked up if you take more than this from time to time, it is a guide.

Telbell :wink: If you ran a marathon everyday and ran until you physically collapsed, you wouldn't last very long. 

Regards

Eddie


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Telbell Wink If you ran a marathon everyday and ran until you physically collapsed, you wouldn't last very long.


Sure, but in that case I'd be using all the fitness/energy I have available. (ie using the battery analogy ALL the 200ah I wouldn't be knackered after a marathon if I still had 50% of my capacity/energy/fitness left.

So what happens to the other 100ah if it can't be used??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Problems*

Hello Mike,

I have the same Problem.

We have Schaudt too.

Will post an update after my Steak Supper!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Batteries*

So,

I have This Problem

I have not changed the batteries (yet). But both were fully charged when we left. I had also checked them with a Batter Hydrometer.

The batteries tested okay with the tester.

The batteries are 2 x 220ah

The Schaudt is set to 440ah (nominal?).

We left with them fully charged on the drive with EHU, the Schaudt panel showed 384ah when we left. Drove 400 miles and have 180w of solar.

We only used the batteries for one night. A couple LED lighting, ALDE pump and usual use, no TV etc.

Not much sun but on the second night, the Shaudt system went from 376ah to 0ah and shut down. I am assuming the Schaudt system shuts down on voltage?.

Could it be the Schaudt system? Or is it the batteries.

The expensive way for me would be to change the batteries.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Trev,

Hope you enjoyed the steak!

Must admit I have wondered about this Schaudt system for some time.

On occasion the panel has shut down of it's own volition, both when driving and when van not in use. Turn it on again and everything carries on as before, other than the fact that the date has returned to the default values.

They seem to have a mind of their own sometimes. Think I saw a post some time ago advising that an earth wire should be attached to somewhere on the panel but I can't remember to where the wire should be attached.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Steak*

Steak was excellent thanks Mike. Far better than the expensive one on DFDS King Of Seaways last night at €40.

The problem could have been worse with the Schaudt shutting down. The heating and everything else went off. We had no EHU but luckily we were only in The Netherlands at +10c overnight. Not Norway at -15c or similar. Had Family with us too, including our 7 week old Grandaughter.

Thing was, with the solar and charging from driving the next day. The Panel then showed 50ah and was fine for our use from then on.

That is...

ALDE Pump
Water Pump
LED lights

Need to try and get to the bottom of it all. Might try an email to Schaudt.

Hope you get yours sorted.

Trev.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > Telbell Wink If you ran a marathon everyday and ran until you physically collapsed, you wouldn't last very long.
> 
> 
> Sure, but in that case I'd be using all the fitness/energy I have available. (ie using the battery analogy ALL the 200ah I wouldn't be knackered after a marathon if I still had 50% of my capacity/energy/fitness left.
> ...


If you regularly discharge more than 50% you will shorten the life of the battery. A battery has a finite amount of charges available.

Some manufacturers suggest that 50% to 80% discharge is acceptable but then you run into issues with optimisation which further complicates things for most people using average equipment.

Hope this makes a bit of sense :lol:

Eddie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I too seemed to have a slight schaudt problem, the last two Hymers used to 'zero' themselves, but, it seemed to be brought on by static, I now regularly 'earth' myself before touching the panel, seems to have cured the problem. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I too seemed to have a slight schaudt problem . . .
> tony


Hi Tony

Sorry to hear that. It's called diarhhoe . . diarrhoe . . direhoe . .

Oh hell, just call it "_the schaudts_"! :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry - got me coat already! :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have as in Had, feel better now :lol: 

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have found the thread that was talking about problems with the Schaudt panel, same symptoms as the rest of us, the solution was described as follows:


We have experiencxed similar problems when removing the ignition key on our 2008 B544SL!. 
Its like a small static shock from the steering wheel area - and the DT201 resets itself. 

I contacted Schaudt and this was there suggestion: 

we know about few cases of ESD-Problems when touching the DT201 directly. 
We never heard about effects on the panel in combination with removing the ignition key. 
Maybe this could solve the problem: 
Connect an additional wire from one of the four "Inbus"-Screws on the back of the panel as short as possible to car chassis (ground). 

For further questions don't hesitate to contact us. 


AS always Schaudt were prompt and helpful - but i will hold off for a while before trying this fix as the problem does not occur all the time - for example i cannot recall it happening on any of our winter trips. 
Any input welcome. 
Happy Travels 
Dave

Think I'll give this solution a try.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Couldn't copy the address of the thread on my previous post as I was looking at it on an iPad. Can now quote it below:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106146-schaudt.html+dt201+panel


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just to add another tangent.

I had problems with Elecsol and Schaudt system. My problems did come down to two defective batteries, yes replaced by Elecsol.
I think I partly caused this by parking inside for too long [storage now outside] 

Whilst doing a bit of leg work before I found the batteries were knack'd... I remember reading that elecsol rate their batteries at a different rate... *found it now*

So perhaps their 100 amps are not 100 amps? Perhaps there is even less power than we all think?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-765592.html#765592

w


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

One more thing... 

The way the schaudt charges is different to say the charger that's in a Rapido...

My mate has same panel, batteries, his solar goes to stecca regulator before the batteries, ours goes to the Schaudt electrobloc then onto the batteries. 

His system charges faster than mine it appears he gets more amps going in... the Schaudt system really seems to throttle the recharging. I've been in France, summer full sun, and seen the input being 1.5 amps going in even when the panel is able of 7 amps.

Perhaps this promote battery life?? but there is a difference, I may this year wire up the LRS1218 in the 'direct' to battery way to see if there is any improvement, yes I won't get the fancy charge indicators, but It may be an interesting test.

w


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Quote: ‹ Select › 
200 Ah gives you about 100 Ah of usable electricity. 

If 100 Ah can't be used, what's it there for then?

Sorry I can't do clever things with replies BUT;

A 100 Ah battery will hold a total of 100 Ah of charge, but to use the 100 Ah of charge would reduce the battery voltage to nearly zero. Not a lot of help if you need 12V, and as someone has mentioned that sort of discharge shortens the life of any battery if not destroying it!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thought*



wilse said:


> One more thing...
> 
> The way the schaudt charges is different to say the charger that's in a Rapido...
> 
> ...


I thought about switching from the Schaudt LRS1218 back to a Stecca!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

wilse said:


> One more thing...
> 
> The way the schaudt charges is different to say the charger that's in a Rapido...
> 
> ...


I have a 135W panel connected via an LRS1218 to an EBL99. The maximum panel output according to the specification is 7.63 amps (in test conditions under Sahara sun of course) but I have seen over 5 amps going into the battery during May. The current passed by the regulator depends on the charge state of the batteries, so if they are still quite 'full', only a small current will be seen. To get that satisfying feeling of watching 'loads of free amps', the batteries need to be well discharged. And at this time of year, that probably means waking up early to watch the meter!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*optimum*



JeanLuc said:


> wilse said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing...
> ...


Yes, I have seen that.

Would be nice to see what the panel output was versus the input to battery(ies)


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

JeanLuc said:


> wilse said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing...
> ...


Fair point JL, which I had realised already... BUT when you have two vans side by side using similar amounts of battery usage, it makes it difficult to accept the charging methods are the same.

TY, there is no need to buy a stecca, in the the LRS installation manual it shows how to wire up in standard way, mine even came with the alternative wiring looms.

...Arrrh... just thought of a downer.... there won't be any starter battery charging... unless you make a DIY effort.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*solar*



wilse said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> > wilse said:
> ...


Then with the Schaudt, I could charge two sets of batteries.

So either

Liesure + Starter (current setup via Schaudt Display) or
Liesure + Separate Inverter Battery

But downside would be no way of monitoring output from solar or battery state etc. Hence the Steca Idea.

TM


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thought this might be of interest.
Mel.


----------



## Brunel (Jun 30, 2012)

*SCHAUDT IT 96A Instrument*

Hi All

Just purchased a 2010 Burstner 620 Motorhome after caravaning for over 25 years

1. Does any one have user guide for the SCHAUDT panel as the. Opt I have is in Germam

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be grateful

2. On reading all the manuals am I correct in thinking that I will not be able to use my Truma heating if the temperature falls below 3 degrees

Mant thanks

Terry


----------

